# My First Posting



## Nanna Helen (Jan 16, 2012)

This is my first posting of some of my work, really pleased with the striped cardi and hat, think it looks so cute. They are for my nephews son, due in July.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Love the cross over cardi! Nice work!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

They are both very nice. Is there a pattern available for the striped Cardi?


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great sets...Specially love the striped one..Thnaks for showing your work.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice presents for the new baby.
When I saw your avatar, I guessed you were from England. I hope you enjoyed the festivities. I enjoyed the news clips we saw of the great celebration. jinx


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice work! I love the colors.
Jan


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful work.....is there a pattern link or is this your own creation?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

They are lovely!


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

They are lovely. You do beautiful work.


----------



## gaynor66 (Apr 22, 2012)

Really nice work I especially like the stripey one x


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Both outfits are lovely. Good work too.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

So cute...I love them both....and I am sure your nephew will as well...


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

both are beautiful!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Your work is gorgeous - love the colours and designs.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful work xx


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

beautiful,fantastic work.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I especially like the texture in both of these sets. They stand out as anything but "typical" baby gifts. I hope someone very near and dear to your heart will be wearing them both.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely sets and such nice work. Show us more, :-D


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Gonna hang in for patterns also if you are going to make them available. Thank you - those outfits are wonderful.


----------



## jentonic (Jul 24, 2011)

What beautiful work. Love the traditional colours for a boy, can imagine how gorgeous he will look.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

These are lovely.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

very very nice...good work.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful baby sets. Can you share the pattern information for them,please?


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautifully done


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very nice work on those sets.


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

I to would like a link to the striped one as well please


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I think they are both lovely but the striped one is a real eye catcher.


----------



## nanashirl (Jan 6, 2012)

i love both of them ,i hope you make the patterns available


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Both sets are wonderful. Congrats to the family


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I too would like a link to the patterns. Remember it is not nice to tease us and then not tell us all about the patterns. Can you share or is there a copyright on them?


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Adorable and beautiful.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful color work. You should be pleased, you did a wonderful job on both!


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

lovely work!


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely - I am always on the lookout for new baby patterns - I have a largefamily and they are always - one or another - having babies. I make at least one a week! Is it possibleto have a link? Many thanks
Sherry


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Very lovely!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

realy nice


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Both outfits are really nice, my favorite is the striped set. i have never seen that pattern, can u post up the link for the set? Wonderful outfits!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Very Cute!


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Such adorable baby sets


----------



## grammyknits4u (May 29, 2012)

Gorgeous!! You did such a beautiful job. Would you tell me where can I purchase the pattern to make these. I'm not so sure they'd come out as well as what you've done, but I sure would like to give it a try.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

When I looked at the picture I thought this was from the UK so I looked at the location. Such beautiful knitting from the UK. Just gorgeous. Thanks so much for inspiring us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Feel free to post lots more pictures. We all love to be inspired.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Absolutley lovely, I seem to make very plain sweaters,but these make me feel a little more adventurous. Beautiful work and choice of colors.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Love both sets!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

your work is excellent i love them both, keep on sharing with us!


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

You did a beautiful job. Could you post the source of the pattern for the stripped sweater. I love


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Both sets are just precious, but I just love the blue & white stripped one. So cute.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I love them both. Could not choose. You did a great job and glad you decided to join us. Looking forward to more of your work.


----------



## RuthAW (May 19, 2012)

Wow! I LOVE the striped cardi and the little hat. Well done!


----------



## Tonye (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely little sets. Some little fellow will be well dressed!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Everything is lovely!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## miriam (Feb 15, 2011)

I love the striped cardi. Can you please let us know where to get the pattern? Thanks


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

They are both gorgeous, I particularly love the striped one. Leonora.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Love them all.


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

Great job on both. I love the colors you used.


----------



## lswmbrm1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful outfits!!!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

These are so beautiful. I love them both. I always get dissapointed when people are having boys because all I have is girls patterns and plain patterns. Either of these are perfect for a boy and so classy. It is inspiring.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

These look great.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Love both sweaters, expecially the Blue Strip One. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Love your sets. You did a fantastic job. Keep up the great work!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

Gorgeous colors and patterns! Your nephew will look so sweet, I'm sure.


----------



## knitty kate (Jun 28, 2011)

pattern is emu 8480 i have this pattern for years


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

2 lovely sets you've made. I absolutely love the blue and white sweater. Both pair of booties look so soft and effortless. I say that because I just don't seem to have the knack to make a great pair of booties. I hope you hard work will be appreciated.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Georgous work


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Gorgeous knitting, welcome from Derby!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Yes, very nice work.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

VERY NICE!!


----------



## AnnaZ (Aug 28, 2011)

They are really lovely...nice work!


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

For the pattern, what is emu 8480? These sweaters are beautiful. Would love to know where to purchase these patterns. Your knitting is gorgeous.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful. I particularly like the booties with the second set, the look like the would actually stay on. I also hope you can share the patterns


----------



## marg777 (Mar 28, 2011)

absolutely wonderful, u r a very talented knitter, good for you.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Would also love to have the patterns for the booties. I've never seen these particular ones before.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Darling


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Darling


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nanna Helen, it's lovely to see someone from Preston, Lancs. Born in Blackburn, I grew up in Preston, went to St. John's Parish School and then The Park School in Winckley Square and Moor Park. I'm sure that was much before your time. Fond memories.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

They both are just adorable! I love the crispness of the colors; such beautiful work!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

they are both very nice, especially the blue one


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

lovely work.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Great looking work, love the colours you choose, great job.


----------



## Brenda Ames (Apr 8, 2012)

Nanna Helen said:


> This is my first posting of some of my work, really pleased with the striped cardi and hat, think it looks so cute. They are for my nephews son, due in July.


Beautiful work Helen.. I am originally from Preston, England, I have been in Canada now for 32 years.. Sure do get nostalgic for the old country from time to time.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Both sets are adorable. Welcome to the Picture section!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Great job! Your nephew's son will look grand in that set! You do very nice work!!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Nice work, beautiful colors. 
Goodbye


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Outstanding outfits-gorgeous and so stylish! Lucky little nephew!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Nanna Helen said:


> This is my first posting of some of my work, really pleased with the striped cardi and hat, think it looks so cute. They are for my nephews son, due in July.


I love both sets you made. The color of each piece is nice. I love the pattern you used as well. Lovely job!! Your nephew will be so pleased to see his son wearing them. 
Please share the patterns if you can.

Elaine


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow!! Those are just beautiful!! I love the colors!


----------



## Penny Tolsma (Jul 18, 2011)

This is so cute! You did a wonderful job. Thanks for sharing


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Love your work! Both are beautiful. I am especially charmed by the second pair of booties. 
What is the design name, or the source for the pattern. I would love the get these.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

What lovely outfits!! Great work.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful! I love both sets!


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your knitting is beautiful love them all


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

love the blue stripe--is therse a pattern or is it your own invention?


----------



## Penny Tolsma (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi, My name is Penny Tolsma, I joined on July 18th 2011, and I never told you where I was "hiding" Please put for my location... "Surrey, B.C. and I would love to get away from " on line" , but don't know how to sove that. Can you help me? I LOVE this website and look forward to reading it every day!

Thanks for all you are doig!

Penny

Thanks


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Love them both! I to would love the pattern link!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

lovely especially like the blue one


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Both of your sweaters are adorable..Love the colors you choose...


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Penny Tolsma said:


> Hi, My name is Penny Tolsma, I joined on July 18th 2011, and I never told you where I was "hiding" Please put for my location... "Surrey, B.C. and I would love to get away from " on line" , but don't know how to sove that. Can you help me? I LOVE this website and look forward to reading it every day!
> 
> Thanks for all you are doig!
> 
> ...


Penny at the top of your page go to My Profile, you should be able to add your town there.


----------



## Nanna Helen (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you all for the wonderful compliments it means a lot,I will get the pattern details and post them as soon as possible, it is not an Emu pattern that I have but will look out the details. It was my own decision to do the stripe and I was more than pleased with the result. Thank you all again for your replies. Love and Hugs Nanna Helen xx


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Penny, I'm not sure who you thought you were speaking to, maybe the administrator?? But it doesn't work that way. If you want to add your location, you need to go to your profile and change it yourself. Just click on "my profile" at the top of this page.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

Cute, Cute, Cute. I love both of them.


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful work Nanna Helen. I am looking forward to the link to pattern as well. My first granchild (boy) will be here late October and I just can not wait to meet him. Thank you for sharing.

Rachelle


----------



## msacco53 (Nov 26, 2011)

I would love the pattern for the blue and white set. I'm gonna be a grammy at Christmas time! Please....


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Lovely work


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful sweater sets. Your work is so professional.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful sets. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters! Love the patterns.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

Love both sets - bubby will sure look grand wearing them


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Great work! nice colors too.


----------



## Catherine Perry (Jun 3, 2012)

very talented, beautiful work
Catherine


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

How wonderful they are!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Very nice work.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Love both sets hard to choose which one. i would also like the pattern if possible thanks


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Really love the striped cardi!


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

They are all so beautiful. xx


----------



## jweston (May 10, 2011)

just beautiful,can l go on list for patterns also.email is 
[email protected]
Thank you in advance.lovely work.


----------



## Sarahb69 (Apr 11, 2012)

Very lovely work


----------



## grammyknits4u (May 29, 2012)

Can I go on your list also please? Thanks! My email is [email protected]


----------



## jeriberi (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful work! Love them both!!


----------



## cmhaskin (Mar 22, 2012)

Love your striped set.
IF there is a list, please include me - [email protected]


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

oops forgot to give you my email for the pattern 
[email protected] thank you ever so much


----------



## jaiaface (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful Work! Would you please share the names of the patterns?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Those are all great!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Lovely work. Your nephew's baby will look very smart.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just absolutely amazingly gorgeous... both sets are works of art.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

lovely work, they are both beautiful, lucky baby


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

Lucky baby1 Both sets are delightful and so beautifully made. What stitch did you use on the top one?


----------



## twistedsister (May 22, 2012)

lovley work i love the little striped set :thumbup:


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Darling patterns, nicely made.


----------



## maggieuk (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi
Both cardis are beautifully done
maggiieuk


----------



## carol253 (May 14, 2011)

If you are releasing the patterns please add me to the list:[email protected] Just love the stripped one. Thanks!


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful little outfits for one lucky little baby. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Catherine Perry (Jun 3, 2012)

HI Carol, notice you are a horse lover too
catherine


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

Lucky Baby!! Parents will love them!


----------



## carol253 (May 14, 2011)

Yes Catherine I love horses. the pic was taken at my daughters farm.. She has horses and rides almost every day.


----------



## Catherine Perry (Jun 3, 2012)

well I used to have a quarter horse and almost rode every day, but then kids, three boys actually and life got really busy , just went to see one of my students jump. I'm getting inspired again.
Catherine


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Nana Helen these are absolutely gorgeous outfits! You are very talented and have a great eye for color schemes =)


----------



## Darcam (Nov 24, 2011)

I keep going back to your post and wondering if you have given out the patterns. If you have could you please send them to me, I would very much appreciate it. [email protected]


----------

